# Fish to live with mollies and swordtails..



## Phillies804 (Nov 27, 2005)

I am looking for colorfull fish that can co-exist peacefully with my swordtails and mollies...perferably something that starts out small and gets bigger..but not to big for a 55g. I have two mollies, but want another female, and I am going to have about 6 swordtails.


Thanks Again All!!

Henry


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Thinking of the top of my head: angelfish, all livebearers, gouramis, killifish, hatchets, tetras, danio, loaches, plecostumas, cory cats, and other fish that are peacful and won't eat them


----------



## Phillies804 (Nov 27, 2005)

I checked out http://timstropicals.com/Compatibility/CompatibilitySearch.asp and they said neon tetras weren't compatible with mollies or swordtails. Is this true?

Henry


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

I think they would be fine.


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

just be careful if you put gouramis in, i have found them to be fairly territorial with their own, and related, species


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Yeah you shouldn't put multiple male gouramis together unless their are multiple females. Both dwarf and other are easy to sex though.


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

i would go with 5 or 6 hatchets a BN pleco and a small school of cory cats, but that is just my personal opinion.


----------



## Phillies804 (Nov 27, 2005)

This is the tenative plan so far: (All input is appriciated)

(3) Three Spot Gourami
(12) Neon Tetras
(3) Mollies
(6) Swordtails

Could I add more?? Do you not recommend any of these fish?


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

> neon tetras weren't compatible with mollies or swordtails. Is this true?


Technically, yes. neons, angles,ect... are softer water fish. Mollies and swords are hard water fish. You can do it if they are acclimated to your water. Don't put angles with neons though. The neons will get eaten eventually.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

I would stick with fish that prefer hard and acidid water as swords and mollies do. Black widow tetras, bushynose plecos don't mind it, platys and guppys would do fine too. Amano shrimps and apple snails would work also.

Gouramis are strictly softer water fish, so i would think about putting them in very carefully.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

> hard and acidid water as swords and mollies do


I think you meant hard and alkaline  .


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Yeah true angels can eat neons and right the mollies and swords are going to prefer slightly harder and alkaline water compared to the angels and neons though they could be kept together like that it's not optimum


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

What about some kind of rainbowfish? Bosemani, threadfin, or neon dwarfs?


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

doh.. Thanks goodie, hard and alkaline ofcourse


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

I agree with ya'll like I said earlier but I don't think we should compare them as wanting hard and alkaline because that could confuse someone who doesn't know much about this topic because that makes it sound like mollies and swords has the water needs of African cichlids. I think we should say medium hardness and neutral ph when talking about these types of fish and other Central American fish so newcomers don't get thrown off


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Actually Dustin, the PH requirements for Central America and Lake Malawi fish are very similar.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Ok Ron now I'm not gonna try to argue this with you but they're not similar. Just go read on liveaquria or fishprofiles and see that they're not that similar. The Rift Lakes(Malwai, Tanganyika, Victoria) are like no other waters on this Earth I get my info from a book I just read on them. Now I know that alot of central American fish could live in the same water as alot of African cichlids or vice-versa or inbetween, but wouldn't this be contradicting what you said on other threads about "as a responsible hobbyist the fishes water should be very close to how it is in nature where they come from" because you were saying a Jack Dempsey couldn't go with an Oscar because of their water parameters, now come on if you think that(which not saying your wrong for that and not saying your wrong) wouldn't it be way more drastic having Central American fish with African cichlids. So basically what I'm saying is their water needs in nature are not similar. Now if your saying that some species can live with some(which some could) wouldn't this be contradicting what you said on another. So come on you can't tell me I'm wrong on this.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

OPPPPPPS :lol:


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

> Bosemani


Sure
http://www.timstropicals.com/Inventory/Rainbows/BosemaniInfo.asp


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Dustin, I'm going to start another thread to respond. I don't want to hijack Phillies thread.


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

awesome kid said:


> just be careful if you put gouramis in, i have found them to be fairly territorial with their own, and related, species


Uh yeah they really are iv ehad bad :rip: past experiences with them and other fish and a certain ornament.


----------



## GuppysInMyBrain (Dec 7, 2005)

i thought that mollies liked water with a little salt as well. i think it's that way with most livebearers.


----------

